# Staircase banister and spindles



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

The client wants the banister and spindles to match the new walnut floor.

I've had mixed, often blotchy, results with Minwax Gel Stain. 

I've read the posts and I'm going to order Saman antique walnut.
I'll apply it by brush after 3m pads scrubbing and spray nine. Then a light sanding with 220 grit.

Do you think 1 quart will be sufficient for 2 coats to achieve the color?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

It'll be a close amount. Saman can vary color from can to can, so box them if you get two. Always stir that stuff off the the bottom well also.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyway to take in a stair tread for a stain match? Not sure how they are anchored, nailed or screwed in place. 

Situations like this makes me appreciate my General Finishes RTM color box. Has ~300 stain chips on both oak and maple, so I can pick one that's close. Take it in to Sherwin and get a stain match...then be ready to rock and roll. 

Good scuff sand and cleaning. Mask everything off. Some BAC wiping stain + hvlp = job done. 

Test to see if it's lacquered or what kind of top coat it might have on it.

Lacquer: If it dissolves the finish, it's lacquer. 
D. Alcohol: Softens or dissolves, shellac based finish.
Xylene: Softens or dissolves, waterbased finish.

Nothing works, generally unknown in which case varnishes tend to work for unknown fairly well. 

Good luck and post some after pictures!


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

If it doesn't want to match, you could always convince them to paint it white. At least it'd match the skirt and risers.

I'd hate to get stuck on something like this trying to make already-finished oak look like newly finished walnut. Not saying it's impossible...just difficult. The best solution would have been to replace the rails and balusters with the appropriate wood.

Good luck!


----------

